# Gheenoe, Small engine, and Skinny water



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Low 20's seems to be the norm with a 15 hp and a loaded rig. Your probably splitting hairs to get much more out of it. If it doesnt have a manual jackplate then you might be able to put one on, bobs narrow, and tune it in a tad more. 9-10 pitch 3 blade is the ideal prop for you though...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Low 20's seems to be the norm with a 15 hp and a loaded rig. Your probably splitting hairs to get much more out of it. If it doesnt have a manual jackplate then you might be able to put one on, bobs narrow, and tune it in a tad more. 9-10 pitch 3 blade is the ideal prop for you though...


It does have a bobs manual jack plate on it. It's sitting in a ideal spot right now, I believe..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If you get a prop with a little cupping in it you will be able to go a bit higher. My guess is that if its set up correctly you should be able to easliy run in about 12". Thats a 9" diameter prop plus 3" of displacement. 

To launch shallow I would recommend learning how to spin in a tight circle and up onto plane. Push the tiller hard to the left and lean on the right side. With the boat on an angle power up you can launch a lot skinnier.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> If you get a prop with a little cupping in it you will be able to go a bit higher. My guess is that if its set up correctly you should be able to easliy run in about 12". Thats a 9" diameter prop plus 3" of displacement.
> 
> To launch shallow I would recommend learning how to spin in a tight circle and up onto plane. Push the tiller hard to the left and lean on the right side. With the boat on an angle power up you can launch a lot skinnier.


Once I am on plane I can get really skinny as it is. Can you explain what cupping is or what model specs I should be looking for?


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Cupping : as you are looking at the prop Nut facing you the leading edges are bent toward you 

you can also install a Bob's cav plate or permatrim to hold water around the prop


----------

